# Message Editor Interface



## HJ (13 Nov 2007)

I have found out the hard way that if you try to use the fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor with Firefox it grays out the text box and you can't post or edit anything.


----------



## redfox (13 Nov 2007)

Seems to work okay for me (Firefox 2.0.0.9)

Hey I can change fonts!


----------



## HJ (14 Nov 2007)

Oddly enough I am using Firefox 2.0.0.9 too, but just checked and still have the problem if I change editor in the User Control Panel. I can change fonts in the Standard Editor using advanced mode, note to self, must get a life....


----------



## redfox (14 Nov 2007)

Yeah I realised the font thingy was still there after I changed back as well. Not sure what to suggest if we both have the same version, maybe an add-on is causing it?

I only use 3: Bookmark Sync & Sort (v1.0.7), British English Dictionary (v1.15) and Firebug (v1.05). Feels like clutching at straws though, probably easiest just to avoid using the WSYWIG editor.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2007)

A quick search of the VB community support forum shows quite a few threads dealing with Firefox and WYSIWYG editor, does this look familiar?:

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221622&highlight=firefox+WYSIWYG

Haven't had time to dig any deeper, but if you find the answer let me have the thread URL and I'll make whatever change is required.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (15 Nov 2007)

Admin said:


> A quick search of the VB community support forum shows quite a few threads dealing with Firefox and WYSIWYG editor, does this look familiar?:
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221622&highlight=firefox+WYSIWYG
> 
> ...



Yep that the same problem. I don't really need WYSIWYG editing, but when it first happen it gave me a bit of a shock. Maybe just a warning note with the options for Firefox users


----------



## HJ (15 Nov 2007)

Admin said:


> A quick search of the VB community support forum shows quite a few threads dealing with Firefox and WYSIWYG editor, does this look familiar?:
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221622&highlight=firefox+WYSIWYG
> 
> ...



Yep that the same problem. I don't really need WYSIWYG editing, but when it first happen it gave me a bit of a shock. Maybe just a warning note with the options for Firefox users


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2007)

What are you talking about?


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2007)

What are you talking about?


----------

